# Teknatool vs. Vicmark vs Oneway chucks



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

KMS have a sale on pin jaws for Teknatool chucks, 44-50% off. So I hot-footed it down there and got a set of pin jaws for $29.95. I intended to put them on my Precision Midi. To my dismay when I mounted them and tried a half-inch dowel there was definite rock meaning that the jaws were not parallel (the dowel was gripped somewhere low down). No improvement with further fiddling. Before I returned them I tried re-mounting them on my Nova G3 and lo and behold, they gripped paralell!

This made me think about the different chucks and their prices. What is the incremental benefit of buying say a Oneway or Vicmark over a Teknatool? At 2-1/2 to 3-times the price?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Most times I find it is personal preferance. I happen to have Vicmarc VM100 chuck and it is a great chuck. I also have a oneway chuck but find myself grabbing the Vic most times. I have used the Teknatool Nova's of a friend of mine but for some reason prefer my Vic. He loves his Super Nova chucks. Really there is not much difference except for price IMHO. With that being said I found out by accident that the $99 chuck I bought from Grizzly is a clone of the Vic VM100. All the jaws of the Vicmarc VM100 will fit the Grizzly chuck. So I now have 4 Grizzly chucks each with different Vic jaws on them. I am just lazy and don't like changing jaws in the middle of turning something or when turning different projects.


----------



## AlanZ (Aug 21, 2008)

I know it's a minor point, but one thing I like about my Oneway chucks is that they tighten with a clockwise motion of the chuck key. The Novas and Vicmarcs tighten in the opposite direction.

Again, it's just a personal preference, but it did tip me towards the Oneway brand.


----------

